

Welcome to a week of Java - danielalmeida
http://www.infoworld.com/article/2923088/java/welcome-to-a-week-of-java.html

======
fdomig
I for one have never been a huge fan of Java. But the success and achievements
cannot be denied. So thanks for giving us some great articles from the Java
world.

